# ESP Guitars - What's the verdict?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We don't seem to cover ESP guitars anywhere. Not many owners for a mainstream guitar maker. Any owners and or thoughts?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

im curious about that company too...their guitars seem pretty reasonable...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of people still think of them as a sub builder from the days that they used to make all the Kramers. Some people dont like them because they copy alot of other people's designs, but that seems to be the norm really. Although they do push it, and make alot of direct copies. But then, after seeing some of their originals, I think they should stick to copies. I do like that they seem to have a sence of humour. Check out their EVH like guitar:
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/jerk/index.htm
I'm sure other companies would like to do the same if they made an EVH like model.............


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I played one of these a few years ago. It's a real low end model but it played very nice. The pickups sucked though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They make Edwards LPs. And Navigator (the Gibson custom shop equivalent)


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> They make Edwards LPs. And Navigator (the Gibson custom shop equivalent)


I've heard a lot of good things about the Edwards, but havn't heard a lot about the Navigators other than recently I read that someone who was on vacation in Japan played one and was very dissapointed.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

They make some top notch stuff, and have several brands that carry the ESP name but shouldn`t be mistaken as ESPs. Highly respected in Japan and in general even used they cost quite a bit depending on model. They`ve been making strats and teles for a few decades now, they make a lot of artist models sold only in Japan...most of which do not appeal to me but I bet they look great on stage. They seem to appeal to the heavy type of music genres but not entirely. I own a semi hollow Eclipse thats real nice as well as one of the Koji Kikkawa model that I bought 11 years ago when it was at about 70% off. In terms of quality they rate among the best builders. Personally I would not place the LTDs in the same catagory...they are the MIK models. Grassroots is the entry level MIC line. During the 7 string craze of a few years ago, they made the Pro-Gauge line. Some time ago I saw the custom made line called Pro-Ceed in the local Big-Boss/ESP chain of shops Anyone can have anything they want custom made in any ESP shop. Edwards have been made for a long time but when they decided to make the Seymour Duncan series, they really took off...just not in this city...and evidently those garner a lot of respect outside Japan. As for the guy who played one Navigator and was disappointed I recommend he play more of them. When Seymour Duncan decided to have his own line of guitars made in Japan, ESP is the company that built them and they are extremely well made...the Traditional series give F/USA a run for their Standard series money and the top end Duncans are in every way imaginable equal and may surpass F/USA custom shop guitars...certainly in terms of quality control and argueably in terms of overall quality, they used the best of everything,...F/USA could relearn a few things they seem to have forgotten from those Duncans. In 2006 the Duncans as we knew them here disappeared and the line was drastically reduced in choice of models and redesigned and they no longer appeal to me...which is good since I haven`t seen any in shops here and as they are no longer featured in ESP catalogs I`m guessing not made by them any more. I own one guitar from each of the Duncan series and in a fire, I`d grab my Duncans before I grabbed my F/USA custom shops.
2004 was ESPs 30th anniversary and they printed the history of the company and they began as a repair/mod shop but got so good at it that customers were asking them to build something other than the standard strats and teles available at the time, which gave birth to their own designs and a Japanese player named CHAR was one of the first to play his own models made for him by the company...he`s still playing and is very well known over here...as are his CHAR/ESP models.


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

I was planning on purchasing an EX-400 from them granted that I test drive it first. Love the shape of it though.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I personally don't like them, but that's because I don't like alder and agathis (out of the models I've played, all the bodies were made of one of the two). I really wanted Alexi's V but when I played it, it didn't feel or sound very good, huge disappointment 'cause that white V is sexy as hell.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

ESP is one serious shop... essentially a custom shop with an overseas production facility that rocks too.

I've courted many ESP purchases and back in 99 I purchased a LTD M350... an overseas made guitar. Its a great guitar. I bought it at a George Lynch clinic and he signed it for me. I would have went with the Sig guitar a Kamikazi but I did want the bolt on. Now I'm wishing I had but i still really like the LTD. Great necks and overall playability... good tone and build quality is very high. ESP is from Japan and over there they are at the top of the custom shop and now production game.

Axe music carries ESP but I wish someone else would get the line and run with it. Guitar Works used to carry ESP and when they did they had a lot of different models in stock. Axe told me they are the largest ESP dealer in Canada... but only had a handful in stock... WTF???

From time to time you can pick up a really good used ESP USA on Ebay for a few hundred bucks.

Craig


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve's Music has 50 on their site:

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_20&sort=20a&filter_id=422&page=1

LA Music has 113:

http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=BrandSearch&nCategory=349&nLevel=4&nBrand=1133&szSearch=ESP


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got an LTD EC1000 with EMGs (was also available with SDs). I bought it basically to have a LP style guitar without the weight (It's a lot thinner than a LP - also makes the higher frets easily accessible). Hardware is great, Sperzel locking tuners, Earvana compensated nut and a Tonepros locking bridge. The EMGs are more suited to metal tones, not sure what the Seymour Duncan version sounds like. For the price, it's an awesome axe - they're selling for about $850CDN on ebay (I think the seller is Instruments International - ships from Canada).
Boy is it shiny!!

















Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have played a few ESP guitars back in the day, and they were pretty nice guitars that were in the Jackson / Charvelle range of instruments. They built up a pretty good name for themselves, but I think that they confused allot of people by branding most of their guitars as 'LTD' instead of ESP.

I assume that LTD is a lower end line and that the ESP is extinct?

I think someone had mentioned Fernandes guitars as well. ESP's, Fernandes and Lareves were all pretty much top notch when I was in my early twenties.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

nope...ESP is still alive and doing very well over here. Every year I look forward to their catalog `cause it`s one of the best available...very professionally done... just like their guitars.... beautifully photographed and no expense is spared. Usually keep it next to the throne for one of my most contemplative times of　day...if you`ve read that before it`s because Van Gogh said it about hanging his paintings in the john.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My son has an LTD EC1000 in tobacco sunburst with the SD's as his main guitar. Really well built, excellent components. Real small neck tho, very narrow nut width won't be for everyone.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is my new Edwards E-LP-98 LTS. An amazing guitar in every regard. Top-notch workmanship and attention to all construction/assembly details. MONSTER tone as well. I bought this guitar on-line from Japan.

The other pic is with it's girlfriend :wink: - my '59 guitar Clinic replica.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im seeing a lot of people commenting on ltd's and not ESP guitars. yes EPS is around, and making some killer instruments. i NEED to get my hands on one - i played a ltd MH-1000 deluxe that my friend has, one sweet axe. just a bit too thin? haha.

they mainly appeal to the metal/hard rock crowd - the EC and eclipse? arent quite exact les paul ripoffs, and if you compare a viper to an SG you will see the difference staring right back at you.

i'd be down with an EC or a horizon myself.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

djem said:


>


AWESOME guitars....this is not helping my Edwards GAS :bow:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*ESP and St. Blues*

Apparently ESP supplied the bodies and necks for the early 80's Strings and Things St. Blues instruments. See Vintage Guitar Magazine, July 2007, Bass Space, page 60: Penny/Shoemaker contour Tele on cover.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought my LTD EC-1000 Deluxe with the SD pickups last year and I'm REALLY happy with it! I compared it to the ESP model and the difference is really hard to see(and hear too!). Yes the building quality is superior on the ESP, but both sound the same. If you like LP model but don't like a thick body and fat neck, THE ESPs or LTDs is the way to go!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

How's this for an ESP guitar?


















See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170122441600


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

That ESP is just in time for the pride parade............


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

and that ESP is quite tame compared to some of his others.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I own an LTD FX400, its a pretty sweet guitar I suppose.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Love the spalted top... Maple?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the one above, that sword thing is ridiculous


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, its spalted maple on a mahogany body.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i think that the higher end esp are pretty nice looking never played one though so i cant really comment on the feel or playablity:rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Just picked up this new ESP Kamikaze IV... 



It's been a long time coming and it was well worth the wait. Still love my LTD M350 neck thru but this is so much more.

Khing


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I own a ESP ltd model. MH400nt









Mahogany body w/ Quilted Maple Top, and it has a Set-thru neck. Grover tuners for the quick lowdown.

Plays great, stays in tune and so far no troubles (had it since December). The neck is thin just what I needed with my small hands. And it is very light weight, I'm very surprised with out light it is.

I never tried any of the lower end LTD models, only the MH400nt, KH-602, AX-400, TRUCKSTER LTD

theres the quilt


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thants a very nice LTD... great value.

Khing


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

A real shredder!! :rockon2:


----------

